# Plex app transcodes too much



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Not too surprising I suppose, but any video with AC-3 gets transcoded. So titles that could stream without any changes (H.264 + AC3 or mpeg2 + AC3), get transcoded. From what I recall the TiVo Opera browser supports very narrow range of codecs so pretty much everything I have gets transcoded when using the Plex app. Haven't looked in detail at the transcode arguments to see if it does a remux when applicable, but I would guess it's doing a full transcode even when video codec is compatible.
On the plus side, the transcode quality looks pretty good at least.


----------



## JerryB01 (Feb 15, 2015)

moyekj said:


> Not too surprising I suppose, but any video with AC-3 gets transcoded.


You need to go into the Plex settings under your user account (upper right corner of the screen) and check the box to enable AC3 if you don't want AC3 audio to be transcoded.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Yes, changing the setting in the plex app to allow ac3 will get the audio fixed up but the app is still limited to 4Mbps 720p, H.264 Level 4.1 as a max. Any video above those settings will transcode for now.

Really glad to see you scoping plex out. It seems like a nice first attempt but does need some features added.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

JerryB01 said:


> You need to go into the Plex settings under your user account (upper right corner of the screen) and check the box to enable AC3 if you don't want AC3 audio to be transcoded.


 The only thing related to that I see is:
Settings--Web--Show Advanced
Allow Direct Play of AC3 Audio

But I thought all "Web" settings were for the web player only and don't affect the server side?

I guess we need to compile some statistics on what video + audio codecs play natively. I guess I'll get it started:

CONTAINERS: mp4
VIDEO CODECS: H.264 level 4.1 or lower
AUDIO CODECS: AAC (2 channels) or AC3 (up to 6 channels)
RESOLUTION LIMIT: 720p
BIT RATE LIMIT: 4 Mbps

I still have a lot of mpeg2 video which I suppose will always get transcoded via this app. Given the above limitations so far it means everything I have will get transcoded.

If you do happen to have compatible video for everything except container, does it simply remux or will it still fully transcode?


----------



## JerryB01 (Feb 15, 2015)

jcthorne said:


> Yes, changing the setting in the plex app to allow ac3 will get the audio fixed up but the app is still limited to 4Mbps 720p, H.264 Level 4.1 as a max. Any video above those settings will transcode for now.
> 
> Really glad to see you scoping plex out. It seems like a nice first attempt but does need some features added.


I agree. It's a nice first attempt but the app needs work before I would use it on a regular basis. I already have multiply devices than can play the items on my plex server in full native resolution on my TV. I only need/want these files to be transcoded to a lower resolution when I'm away from my home network and streaming the files to my phone.


----------



## JerryB01 (Feb 15, 2015)

moyekj said:


> The only thing related to that I see is:
> Settings--Web--Show Advanced
> Allow Direct Play of AC3 Audio


Here's how I access the setting you need:

1) Load Tivo Plex app
2) Select your account/user name in the upper right corner
3) Select Settings
4) Select Audio
5) Select AC3 to put a checkmark in the AC3 box.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

moyekj said:


> The only thing related to that I see is:
> Settings--Web--Show Advanced
> Allow Direct Play of AC3 Audio
> 
> ...


2 channel AAC only, AC3 supports 5.1


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

JerryB01 said:


> Here's how I access the setting you need:
> 
> 1) Load Tivo Plex app
> 2) Select your account/user name in the upper right corner
> ...


 OK thanks. That makes more sense.


----------

